# Male Animal Lounge



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone know how I go about applying for access to the above?

Cheers


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PM Dai


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

You need to have a bigger than average kn0b, most are around 8 inches, one or two have 9 inch monsters, post pic of your member to Milky


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You need to have a bigger than average kn0b, most are around 8 inches, one or two have 9 inch monsters, post pic of your member to Milky


i dont know how i got in then pal!

probably just because im cool :cool2: pmsl!!1


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Read this sticky:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

I applied to for access to male animal lounge at the start of the month but still haven't had a reply?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lorian and katy have been busy going by their posts and maybe havent noticed it. You havent missed much as of late anyway. its dried up in more than a few ways


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

TF03 said:


> I applied to for access to male animal lounge at the start of the month but still haven't had a reply?


There is a technical issue with Male Animal access approval. We therefore have about 30 requests pending that we can't sort. However, once the site upgrade is done they will be sorted. Lorian will be upgrading the site shortly


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> There is a technical issue with Male Animal access approval. We therefore have about 30 requests pending that we can't sort. However, once the site upgrade is done they will be sorted. Lorian will be upgrading the site shortly


What'll be added with the upgrade?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lockon said:


> What'll be added with the upgrade?


Free entrance passes to all the local brothels hopefully.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

madmuscles said:


> Free entrance passes to all the local brothels hopefully.


With a house special at Ting Tings.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TF03 said:


> I applied to for access to male animal lounge at the start of the month but still haven't had a reply?


You need a bigger willie



Katy said:


> There is a technical issue with Male Animal access approval. We therefore have about 30 requests pending that we can't sort. However, once the site upgrade is done they will be sorted. Lorian will be upgrading the site shortly


That is because the 30 requests are pending because they need penis inplants. :lol:

hey, just kiddin, having some fun, because I am alive. :blink:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lockon said:


> What'll be added with the upgrade?


Quite a few things. Along wth the upgrade he will be implementing some things that have been pending for some time...quite looking forward to the changes to be honest


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

So when is this upgrade happening? I requested access nearly 2 months ago


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ive got an 8" as standard, no implants, i should recieve membership never mind applying, well atleast they named the section of the forum after me..male animal:tt2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigjuice said:


> ive got an 8" as standard, no implants, i should recieve membership never mind applying, well atleast they named the section of the forum after me..male animal:tt2:


so you want to share your 8" with males only ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Did he say he has taken standard 8 inches?

Is that cut, or uncut?

Just askin:lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

holy moley i log off for half an hour and come back to this, i am shocked and insulted, hacksii thats cut mate, im a god fearing man, ewen weve already discussed how im happy i wasnt born in the dbol anul supositary(spelling)era, lol i dont know what male animal is, i havve a feeling now its something i dont want access to, ill stick to general chat and aas lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was just kidding you ***:lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

***? where? i mustve missed him, ewen hes a quick one, lol since ive got your attention hacks ive always wondered, how did you become a mod on a british board? are you on any american boards?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigjuice said:


> ***? where? i mustve missed him, ewen hes a quick one, lol since ive got your attention hacks ive always wondered, how did you become a mod on a british board? are you on any american boards?


I joined this board almost 10 years ago, I think I was member like 18 or something.

They wanted someone that had some information, and also wanted someone that when you guys are in bed, I am still up.

So, 8 hours difference allows the board to be more covered so the spammers didn't go mad while you guys were sleeping.

And I am just so damn handsome, they had to make me a mod:lol:

I am on many boards, only mod this one though, cant see any benefits to mod another board, this one takes up enough of my time...lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Never mind taking the p1ss out of each other!!!

Someone answer my request please!.....Only requested access 2 months ago.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Never mind taking the p1ss out of each other!!!
> 
> Someone answer my request please!.....Only requested access 2 months ago.....


access denied .

good enough


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> access denied .
> 
> good enough


No not good enough!


----------

